# When to use beans after roast date



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

I have just received some lovely beans from Rave but the roasted date is 10/02/2016 i.e. 2 days ago. Normally i give beans 5 -7 days before using them but if i use them now what will happen? Will it get really foamy?


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

I wait a week. The only issue i find with using them earlier is have to adjust the grinder earlier towards the end of the batch


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I am usually too impatient to wait but I try to leave them a week.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I've never dived straight into a bag a day or so after roast date but from what I've read posted by others, for espresso they tend to taste better after you've rested them for a few more days or even a week compared to what they're like if used straight away. Rest periods can vary according to the bean and roast level also.

For brewed coffee, I think the general consensus is that it makes no difference, beans can be used as soon as you've received/purchased them.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm assuming you mean for espresso in which case I can't comment from experience, but for brewed, in 90% of cases (my own experience, nothing else) I find the fresher, the better. I.e. no rest at all. Well, apart from the time it takes to deliver the beans... But my point is, normally, the first ever cup of coffee I make (let's say an average of three days after roasting so three days to deliver) is the best.

Very rarely, and Rave are one of the roasters I've had this issue with (Dumerso springs to mind) I find that resting improves things.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Normally 7 days after roast date for spro. Some roasters I've found are better after 10 (Rave being one of these). Brewed coffee, pretty much straight away.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks all, guess i should wait a little longer boo. i am indeed going to use them for espresso.

I've got 3 bags of beans:

1 x Fudge

1 x Columbia el desvelado #1

1 x columbian suarez

silly me ran out of beans. might have to go out and get some from a roster nearby and see if they have any ready use


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I keep mis-judging how long it's taking us to get through beans, ordering too late to allow resting time. Really awful tasting espresso on a couple of occasions but instructive to note the progressive improvement over the course of a few days or more.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

If it's a case of dink another coffee for a week longer then wait another week ... But if you have no other coffee, then open them now ... They will be rather excitable and you might need another cup if your espresso cup is s small one as you can end up with 1/3 of the shot being solid crema. other than that, they won't taste bad, just not as good


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

If it's for espresso and you need to, I think a few people said you could grind it and let it sit for a few minutes. I think part of aging is a little degassing so grinding helps speed that up.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I ordered from Rave 3 days ago and asked for the beans being sent to have been roasted at least 5 days ago and that way you're good to go as soon as they hit the door mat.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Good idea, but only if they have them that old, most of raves beans are roasted on the day you order


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

An excellent thread, yet another aspect to coffee I would never have thought about all by my lonesome, thanks to original poster for posing this question and for the replies granted, I am learning so much here already, this site is awesome.


----------

